# Who Drew Tags ??



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Shooter said:


> I drew a tag for a bull moose in Maine for unit 7 on the 12th thru the 17th. One of my contractors has 1,900 acres with a cabin in the bush of unit 7 and has guided there for 20+ years. I'm stoked!:yikes:






Congrats.
That sounds like it should be a awesome hunt.


Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Shooter said:


> I drew a tag for a bull moose in Maine for unit 7 on the 12th thru the 17th. One of my contractors has 1,900 acres with a cabin in the bush of unit 7 and has guided there for 20+ years. I'm stoked!:yikes:


You lucky dog! I have been applying for over 15 years and still not luck.

Is your tag for September or October. Good Luck. FM


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

October. My friend and guide says the major rut is done by then but he is still able to do some calling and get responses. The last three hunters he has guided took their moose on the first day of the hunt. I hope that happens for me as we plan to grouse and duck hunt the rest of the week if I score a moose early.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got word that my son and I picked up deer and antelope tags in Wyoming. FM


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats on the WY draw. I'm doing points again for WY. I did put in for the MT antelope. Don't have high hopes though.


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Struck out on both my elk and deer LQ tags for Wyoming this year.

Looks like I'll try for a Wyoming over the counter elk cow tag and go archery hunting.

I may have a archery South Dakota or a Missouri opportunity for deer yet for this year. 

I got to hang out with Don and Kandi Kisky last year. Hunted some property they have available in Missouri.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Haven't gotten results yet from Iowa.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> Just got word that my son and I picked up deer and antelope tags in Wyoming. FM


Congrats Pat, have a great hunt.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Forest Meister said:


> Just got word that my son and I picked up deer and antelope tags in Wyoming. FM






Congrats.


Kevin


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Drew mule deer tags again. Still looking at moose hunts.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I drew a mule deer tag for Wyoming. Can't wait!


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

jsbowman said:


> I drew a mule deer tag for Wyoming. Can't wait!


Ditto. Rifle mule deer tag drawn.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Successful for Mule Deer and Antelope in Wy!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good Luck everyone.
it wont be long and we will be chasing Critters again.
I can't wait.

Kevin


----------



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

I drew for mule deer/whitetail for wyoming.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Just found out I drew a gun tag for zone 7 in Iowa.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

My buddy and I drew any buck (whitetail or Muley) tags for the Frenchman Unit in NE. The other four guys in our group drew whitetail only tags. Whitetail doe tag included also.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Antelope tag came in the mail today. Deer can't be too far behind! FM


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Forest Meister said:


> Antelope tag came in the mail today. Deer can't be too far behind! FM



Congrats.
it is getting close now.

Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

It looks like the MT antelope draw was today. Skunked again....


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

My Wyoming deer tags came today. Early season archery for me. First time west of Minneapolis. Looking forward to the experience!


----------

